
What can startups learn from Koch Industries? - thundergolfer
https://erikbern.com/2019/12/19/what-can-startups-learn-from-koch-industries.html
======
thundergolfer
Though I find the characterization of Charles Koch as merely ignorant of
Climate Change science really off-base, the rest of the post is interesting.

